# fluctuation



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sawsjan said:


> dear
> i have got fluctuation in my supply line
> 
> i checked all the connectin and found them in good condition
> is here any point i should go a head and what about a device to reduce fluctuations



Welcome.:thumbsup:


Can you give us some more info?

What are you working on?


----------

